# Feedback on Dura Plank vinyl flooring



## cschloerke (Feb 23, 2009)

I would actually recommend a product called Karndean. It is a vinyl that really looks like wood. It is very durable, easy to clean and water poses no threat. I can get you in contact with a distributor- email me at [email protected].


----------



## drzjoint (Mar 11, 2009)

I am in the same situation what did you go with and how is it
I was just looking at Karndean


----------



## 26yrsinflooring (Jul 1, 2008)

Try Konecto there have been over 4 million foot sold in the us


----------



## flatwaterlady (Mar 15, 2009)

*DuraPlank/DuraCeramic*

I'm shopping too and had pretty well settled on the DuraCeramic until I tested a sample piece. If I'm not mistaken, DuraPlank is just the wood look version of Congoleum's DuraCeramic. It failed miserably! I dropped a pair of scissors from waist high. It chipped badly. Since dropping things has become a hobby of mine, I have ruled out many a floor. I am giving serious looks at the Flexitec vinyl floors now. At least they are relatively easy to repair if needed.


----------



## drzjoint (Mar 11, 2009)

looks like I will go with Karndean I can get it thru Direct Buy so I can get it for close to the cost of the cheeper stuff.


----------



## 26yrsinflooring (Jul 1, 2008)

*Do your research.*

Direct buy prices are not as good as they make you believe.
I beat thier prices every week.

Thier cabinet prices are just about unbeatable but we beat em on that as well.

That $5000 buy in fee will take a chunk out of your program.
They do have good pricing, I guess we just have better.


----------



## Catherine2 (Oct 22, 2013)

*Looks like wood - but lasts forever and handles water with no problem.*

:thumbsup:We have done a number of rooms in our home - bathrooms, foyers, and south facing office - all with Harbinger Vinyl plank. It has withstood the test of time - looks great after 10 years. They have lots of colour choices and a glue down or a clic version. Check the website or call their office for a nearby retail outlet. Excellent product - very "green" and used in lots of major applications like the Olymic Athletes Village in Vancouver!


----------

